# [Flight manual] Ki-43 Oscar study



## fenbeiduo (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi gents

Would ask for your help 

About some Japanese words in the *Ki-43-I* manual (PDF 一式戦闘機説明書) (P.S. of course I have browsed the site 一式戦闘機「隼」研究所 which presents smiplified manual of *type II* )

Although using web translate, some of the words in the PDF* remain Incomprehensible*. Could partially because they are not modern Japanese?

Anyway I have had em bolded.

1.Landing gear
p17.四十一. ...(脚を昇降)先づ*"カム"*を操作し... :* What/where exactly is the "カム" handle in the cockpit?*

2.Start up
p47. 百七十一. (始動)五. *使用せんと(or: セント)する*燃料"tank"に"cock"を切換へ... 

3.Warm up
p48. 百七十三. (運轉)一. ...滑油壓力...二十乃至三十秒以內に油壓上昇*せざるときは*...

4.Shut down
p48. 百七十四 (停止) ... 高空弁操作槓桿を全開に*するものとす*但し高空弁操作槓桿を全開とするも*停止せざるのみか却つて*回轉を增し順調なる運轉を為す場合は微速時に於*ける*混合"gas"が濃過ぎる為なるを以て调整する... 

Thanks !

Fen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 11, 2022)

I have no photo of the port side of the cockpit. 
So, here are 3 CG pics I got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 11, 2022)

They can be read in modern writing like these -

1.Landing gear
p17. 41. ... (脚を昇降)先ず"カム"を操作し...
(For the landing gear up/down) Handle the "cam" first... 

2.Start up
p47. 171. (始動)5.　使用せんとする燃料タンクにコックを切換え... 
(For starting engine) 5. Set the fuel cock to the tank you are going to use...

3.Warm up
p48. 173. (運転)1. ... 滑油圧力...２０乃至３０秒以内に油圧上昇せざるときは...
(For running the engine) 1. If the lubricant pressure does not raise within 20 or 30 seconds...

4.Shut down
p48. 174 (停止) ... 高空弁操作槓桿を全開にするものとす　但し高空弁操作槓桿を全開とするも停止せざるのみか　却って回転を増し　順調なる運転をなす場合は　微速時における混合ガスが濃すぎる為なので　調整する(べし)
(For stopping the engine) ... Set the high altitude valve rod to Full Open but, in spite of this, if the engine not only does not stop but also even increases the rotation like a normal running, adjust the gas mixture as it is too thick at slow running

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)

Well done Pal.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> I have no photo of the port side of the cockpit.
> So, here are 3 CG pics I got.


Ki-43 cockpit.

No.13 Landing gear indicator
No.26 Hydraulic short-circuit cock (The cam handle in the manual)

The up/down selector is on the port side but not shown in this illustration.






Diagram

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)

Wow! Now there shouldn't be any doubt ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 12, 2022)

Thank you Shinpachi san.


> Shinpachi said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Didn't expect that *カム *handle = *2-way* handle (why did they use different names in the manual )

and

Your *translation* dispel my confusion!

I would go though and crosscheck them again.

Fen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

It's like knowing a guy who has all of Hideo Itokawa's files in his attic. I would not be surprised if Shinpachi-San has Jiro Horikoshi's favorite recipes too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> Thank you Shinpachi san.
> 
> Didn't expect that *カム *handle = *2-way* handle (why did they use different names in the manual )
> 
> ...


Manual uses the term "Cam handle" for a pilot but "2-way cock" for a ground crew as an engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> It's like knowing a guy who has all of Hideo Itokawa's files in his attic. I would not be surprised if Shinpachi-San has Jiro Horikoshi's favorite recipes too.


Thank you very much, SaparotRob.
As I was working for an old factory which was built in 1942 with old drawings and facilities, this kind of research is not necessarily unfamiliar work for me though it is not easier to find out old data nowadays.

A Sumitomo's factory then and now




Source: JAXA

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Before I worked for a commuter railroad, I worked in factories. I loved working in factories. Scheduling, bills of material, Kan-Ban and my favorite; researching manufacturing records. (That was a treat!)
I have no technical training but I had a "gift".

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 12, 2022)

Shinpachi
, I second Rob's respect ... I learn an awful lot from your posts. Thanks so much, brotha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Sorry so much of mine is awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Sorry so much of mine is awful.



lol, you and I are the Court-Jester team around here. Nothin' awful about that, bringing laughter is a gift too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 12, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> View attachment 657741


*1*.*👍カム *handle = *2-way* handle

It does make sense since hydraulic oil will go though the 2-way cock then to the U/D selector cock.

That‘s why one need to open the 2-way cock before he can operate the landing gear/flap handles.


*2*. Does it*(M)* represents the emergency hand operated cock?







*3*. Trying to figure out parts to the port side:






> (assuming)
> _1. Elevator trim
> 2. Landing gear handle
> 3. Flap handle
> ...




 Shinpachi
Your illustration of the starboard side is helpful, do you have the port side one? Those CG pictures maybe not correct.

*4*. It should have a *engine prime* handle some where.
Because in the manual, start up section
p47. 百七十一. 六 燃料注射... (except for cold weather, it does not have to prime the engine)

Fen


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 13, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> Didn't expect that *カム *handle = *2-way* handle (why did they use different names in the manual )
> 
> Fen



Which name is used *usually *depends on who the target of the manual is.

For a pilot - they are only interested in the control (handle/lever/wheel/knob) that they must move.

For the maintenance person - they are interested in the complete assembly which includes the handle/lever/ etc if directly operated or the unit with its remote control linkage/pulley/sprocket if not. 

I may in the future be able to supply photos of Ki-43 cockpits I took in the early 1970s. The instruments and control columns were missing but most of the other controls were still in the aircraft. I recently found all my missing negative albums and will slowly go through and digitize them. I say slowly because there are thousands of negatives and many are stuck inside the negative holders. I am still researching the best way to release them without damage to the negative. Some say use distilled water, others say various chemicals and never use water, etc etc and I need to determine what is best as I do not want to damage any. I have sent the movie film to a US source for cleaning and digitizing and hopefully they will do a good job. I chose one who is well regarded going by internet reviews so I hope the reviews are accurate.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 13, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> ... I may in the future be able to supply photos of Ki-43 cockpits I took in the early 1970s. The instruments and control columns were missing but most of the other controls were still in the aircraft. ...


That is ... *AMAZING* !




MiTasol said:


> ... I recently found all my missing negative albums and will slowly go through and digitize them. ...


I see  myself also have tones of reference pictures of many different topics remain unsorted. But definitely your work gonna be rather time consuming, *GOOD LUCK* !

Fen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> *1*.*👍カム *handle = *2-way* handle
> 
> It does make sense since hydraulic oil will go though the 2-way cock then to the U/D selector cock.
> 
> ...


Your M is a hand pump for emergency use. Oil flows from Tank to M, and M to 2-way cock as there is one way valve(弁歸不 or 不帰弁 in modern writing).
I have no idea about the port side details at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 13, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> That is ... *AMAZING* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit reply in error

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 13, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Your M is a hand pump for emergency use. Oil flows from Tank to M, and M to 2-way cock as there is one way valve(弁歸不 or 不帰弁 in modern writing).
> I have no idea about the port side details at the moment.


Thanks for the confirmation !

Additionally, I am also confused, when pp refering to the so called "*auto/manual* mixture control" of a Zeke
(off topic, but anyway they share the almost same engine so I'd ask the question here ) :




As far as I can tell according to the Illegible Ａ６Ｍ３取扱説明書抄録, that "*A*" is so called "高度弁操作把手" (mixture control handle).

It did neither refer to "auto" nor "manual", and I can't find any diagram refering "*B*" in it.


The only original reference that use the term "*auto/manual*" is a war time test report by the US.

Saids one is "mixture control"(probably *B*) which makes the mixture *automatic* when positioned to the rear.

While the other one is *manually* operated "idling mixture control"(probably *A*) which leans the mixture when warming up.

(I do not fully trust the US source)


So, what exactly are handle *A* & *B* for ?


Fen


----------



## special ed (Feb 13, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Which name is used *usually *depends on who the target of the manual is.
> 
> For a pilot - they are only interested in the control (handle/lever/wheel/knob) that they must move.
> 
> ...


Older film and prints should have water proof images. The last bath (tank) in the processing machine was water rinse, street water from the city where developed. If you have sections of clear film stuck, clip that out and soak in, distilled is good, warm water until it turns loose. Do not force the separation. Prints also go through the last water bath before the drying cabinet. I have had surprising, to me, results in separating older color prints stuck together in album pages after Hurricane Katrina. These prints took much longer soaking in warm water than B&W prints. Those were posted in AvPix Unlimited thread. The last ones were printed on RC (resin coated) paper & I suspect that is why the long soaking time. If your negatives are older than the late 90s I would guess no problems, however if you can find a reject or out of focus negative frame, test it as well as a clear piece. A discussion with a museum or movie conservator wouldn't hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks Ed
All these negatives are 60s thru to early 90s and the next time I am in Brisbane I will go to the State Film Archives with some negatives. I should have thought of that - it is so obvious once pointed out. From the sound of it warm distilled water is the answer. None of the on line sites I looked at mentioned warm water.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> Thanks for the confirmation !
> 
> Additionally, I am also confused, when pp refering to the so called "*auto/manual* mixture control" of a Zeke
> (off topic, but anyway they share the almost same engine so I'd ask the question here ) :
> ...


I had better translate original terms with the original diagram first.

高度弁操作把手 Altitude valve control lever
絞弁、高空弁、プロペラ管制把手 Throttle, High-altitude valve and Propeller control levers
二速過給器把手 Two stage super charger lever

プロペラ調速器管制 Propeller governor control
絞弁 Throttle
ブースト Boost
高空弁操作量指示弁 High-altitude valve controller

Your A is "Altitude valve control lever" and B is "High-altitude valve lever".
This is just my guess but the altitude border would be around 4,000 meters.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 13, 2022)

Fantastic Shinpachi, both the diagram and the text.

For native English speakers some items translate more commonly as follows

高度弁操作把手 Altitude valve control lever = ?? This roughly equates to mixture control but that is on the following group of three. Maybe idle cutoff is on a separate lever like the Brits did
絞弁、高空弁、プロペラ管制把手 Throttle, High-altitude valve and Propeller control levers = Throttle, Mixture Control and Propeller Control levers
二速過給器把手 Two stage super charger lever = Supercharger Hi/Lo boost control

プロペラ調速器管制 Propeller governor control
絞弁 Throttle (on carburetor)
ブースト Boost (on engine)
高空弁操作量指示弁 High-altitude valve controller = Mixture control on carburetor

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

Great!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> 高度弁操作把手 Altitude valve control lever
> 絞弁、高空弁、プロペラ管制把手 Throttle, High-altitude valve and Propeller control levers
> 二速過給器把手 Two stage super charger lever
> 
> ...


👍
Compared to your diagram, I can hardly identify this one 




I really *appreciate* !

Looks like ④高度弁操作把手 and 高空弁管制把手(should, but missing in the diagram) are both connected to the carburetor.





I couldn't understand why, that mixture control had to be designed into 2 different handles.

Fen


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 14, 2022)

There are two different stages of mixture control and on American engines both are operated by the same handle but on British engines they were often on two separate handles.

Given the Japanese used a lot of British "technology" I *suspect *that the Japanese were following British practice.

If I am right then the second handle (the one not in the same assembly as the Throttle and Prop controls) is the Idle cut off control which is used during engine shutdown to stop the engine by shutting off the fuel supply inside the carburetor.

Shinpachi will probably be able to confirm if I am correct and I have sent a PM to GregP to ask him to comment on this as the museum where he works has a genuine A6M that they fly.

You may find the answer in the video that Greg just posted on the current last page of Thoughts on the Nakajima Ki-84 and Kawasaki Ki-100

Additionally may I suggest you download and install a program called Irfanview from IrfanView - Official Homepage - One of the Most Popular Viewers Worldwide and also install the plugins. It is free for non commercial use and reasonably priced for professional use, is powerful, and has a simple control structure.
If you open any of the white on black files you have and then press Control, Shift and N at the same time you will get this which is much easier to read





You can also convert totally to black on white if you prefer and adjust the colour balance if you want which sometimes produces better results. You can do this from a menu or create a simple macro if you prefer (I use Control, Alt, D to convert to black on white from many colour files like this one or book scans)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> There are two different stages of mixture control and...


Yes, like the early spitfire (right? does not have reference at hand, but spitfire cockpit is the one(among those British planes) that I've take close look into)

And *appreciate* for the advice and help, very nice gentleman (07)

Fen


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2022)

Answer was in both Ki-43 Pilot Manual and Nakajima Ha-25 Engine Manual.

1. Altitude valve controller
Set "常時(Johji = Normal)" for manual control of the throttle.
Set "巡航(Junkoh = Cruise)" for auto control.

2. High-altitude valve controller
This part is located inside the fuel nozzle of the carburetor to control oil flow manually for the high altitude.
This control is not necessary under 4,200 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 14, 2022)

At the bottom of the first page is a pic of an A6M cockpit.

1) The blue rectangular handle is the throttle and there is a selector for armament control. You can select MG, cannons, or both. The motorcycle-like handle actuates the brakes with the use of rudder pedal.

2) There are two red knobs labeled A and B. The pilot has to control mixture, propeller rpm, and cowl flap opening for cooling. I am not really sure which is which. I have limited access today, but will try to find out in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

GregP said:


> At the bottom of the first page is a pic of an A6M cockpit.
> 
> 1) The blue rectangular handle is the throttle and there is a selector for armament control. You can select MG, cannons, or both. The motorcycle-like handle actuates the brakes with the use of rudder pedal.
> 
> 2) There are two red knobs labeled A and B. The pilot has to control mixture, propeller rpm, and cowl flap opening for cooling. I am not really sure which is which. I have limited access today, but will try to find out in the future.


Hi GregP 

Thanks for the reply ! 

I think I have made too much A6M disscusion in a Ki-43 topic

So I decide to start a new one for A6M cockpit and operation only.
[Manual] A6M Zeke/Hamp study

Fen


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

The port side of the *Ki-43* cockpit remains unclarified here


----------



## elbmc1969 (Feb 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> 4.Shut down
> p48. 174 (停止) ... 高空弁操作槓桿を全開にするものとす　但し高空弁操作槓桿を全開とするも停止せざるのみか　却って回転を増し　順調なる運転をなす場合は　微速時における混合ガスが濃すぎる為なので　調整する(べし)
> (For stopping the engine) ... Set the high altitude valve rod to Full Open but, in spite of this, if the engine not only does not stop but also even increases the rotation like a normal running, adjust the gas mixture as it is too thick at slow running


I would suggest "too rich," rather than "too thick."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

